# Generac engines



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

* Portable Generator FAQs*




 *Where is the engine made?–*

The engines used on the Generac XP and XG Series of portables are manufactured at our Generac Power Systems,Inc. factory in Whitewater, WI. Generac engines are industrial grade engines designed to provide the ultra-quiet, longer-lasting performance required of portable generators. They also run 30-50 degrees cooler, are 5% more fuel-efficient and reduce oil consumption by 25%.


OK, this is directly from Generac's site under the PORTABLE Generator FAQ section...... does anyone actually believe this?
I'm not sure if they are playing fast and loose with the term "manufactured" or whether they seriously meant that the engines are designed, cast, assembled and produced in Wisconsin, USA at one of the Generac factories.


There is sure a lot of web confusion about Generac small aircooled engines....I personally have owned and run a 1995 GN220 engine with excellent results, but even back then this motor was desiged by Generac but produced in Japan. AKA known as the "Nagano" engine or Generac 7.8HP. This engine was also used on 90's Craftsman generators. Generac also produced Caterpillar portable generators until they had a falling out. 



So then, moving on...Generac portable products division was sold to a private equity group who sold it to B&S in 1998...B&S folded the GPP into it's own portable products division.
In 2006 The rest of Generac was bought by CCMP of NY and upon the expiration of the former non-compete agreement in 2007, started again producing Portable power Generators and Pressure washers and other products. 

In 2010 Generac goes public.


Here's a brief description of events from the PW FAQ





 *Why Generac power washers? Isn’t Generac a generator company?–*

You’re right—Generac’s primary focus has been designing and manufacturing generators for residential, commercial and industrial applications.
Nonetheless, back in the early 1990s, we applied our knowledge of air-cooled engines and portable product design to power washers—it was a natural evolution. And for the first time power washers were readily available to consumers at a price they could afford. Along the way, we were granted several patents that have since changed the industry. We also managed to capture about half the US market for power washers.
About ten years ago, we sold our portable products business—which included power washers—so we could focus our resources on developing Generac home standby generators. It was a strategic decision that yielded fantastic results; we’ve grown to be the world’s largest provider of home standby generators. It’s an achievement we earned in no small measure by addressing the needs of our customers. Now we’ve applied those same listening skills to an entirely redesigned family of power washers—products specifically designed to meet your needs.
So forward to now. They mount an engine on some of these generators and PW's that they call the *Generac's OHVI® engine*
 It's made in 3 different flavors...And they have straight shafts unlike the generator taper engines


ENGINE
Manufacturer
Generac
Displacement (in³/cc)
12.9/212 - 

18.4/302 - 

25.6/420-


Hmm 212cc? 420CC? Are these not clone sizes? Does importing a bunch of clone parts and assembling them in Wisconsin constitute "Manufactured in the USA"? Or, are these motors truly designed by Generac and built in the USA, like they imply?

I use the old 1990's 220cc engine on one of my blowers, Lots of power, very quiet, low vibration, pressurized oil, low oil shutdown, screw on oil filtration. It is built like a mini Vanguard engine and is NOT a Honda clone. Clone parts will not bolt onto it.

Interesting thread from 2011...
Generac engines

If anyone else has any experience with these newer Generac engines please chime in.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they are the same as the predators, made by loncin


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a 212cc propane fueled Generac, and the engine is made in China. It runs awesome, and has 70 hours on it. No complaints!

The smaller engines are Chinese. The larger house generator engines are US made.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

43128 said:


> they are the same as the predators, made by loncin



The engines used on the Generac XP and XG Series of portables are manufactured at our Generac Power Systems,Inc. factory in Whitewater, WI. 

That quote is right from their website

HERE: Generac Power Solutions | Service and Support | FAQs | Generac Power Systems


XP4000 is 216CC
XP6500 is 407CC
XG10000E is 530CC

These are the engines they are claiming as American made.

They are also using Subarus on their high end Pressure washers

On their big stuff they use Izusu, John Deere, Fiat industrial, and maybe Kubota, amongst others.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

HillnGullyRider said:


> The engines used on the Generac XP and XG Series of portables are manufactured at our Generac Power Systems,Inc. factory in Whitewater, WI.
> 
> That quote is right from their website
> 
> ...



This is correct. I work for Generac and can add more detail to any further questions if necessary.
if the engine says *OHVI*, then they are made in Whitewater, WI and are very very good engines with full pressure lube. 
if the engine says only OHV then they are imported engines.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Buttchet said:


> This is correct. I work for Generac and can add more detail to any further questions if necessary.
> if the engine says *OHVI*, then they are made in Whitewater, WI and are very very good engines with full pressure lube.
> if the engine says only OHV then they are imported engines.


Is the entire genset imported, or just the engine? I have the LP3250.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Buttchet said:


> This is correct. I work for Generac and can add more detail to any further questions if necessary.
> if the engine says *OHVI*, then they are made in Whitewater, WI and are very very good engines with full pressure lube.
> if the engine says only OHV then they are imported engines.


OK, Thanks for clearing that bit up...

Now, I do have more questions

------------------------
XP, XG

A) Where is the casting foundry located?

B) Are these XP, XG engines available with straight PTO crankshafts and sold on Pressure washers?

C) Are they available as replacement motors with quiet generator mufflers?

D) Who makes the carburetor?

----------------------------------------
GN220

E) Was the old GN220 made in Nagano Japan (if so, by what company?)

------------------

I've gotten great use and I'm happy with the GN220 but it's almost 20 years old and there is no electric start provision or charge coil on the flywheel.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> Is the entire genset imported, or just the engine? I have the LP3250.


I think the LP3250 also has the Nagano GN220 engine...They just use a propane carb.

On edit: Doh, forgot you said you had the 212cc...that one is a Chinese clone, The 220 was mid 90's era.

220cc=Japan 
212cc=China
216cc=USA (as per Buttchet's post)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> This is correct. I work for Generac and can add more detail to any further questions if necessary.
> if the engine says *OHVI*, then they are made in Whitewater, WI and are very very good engines with full pressure lube.
> if the engine says only OHV then they are imported engines.


 I got that 33HP engine on the 17,000 watt. where is that made.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> Is the entire genset imported, or just the engine? I have the LP3250.


the LP series of portables are designed and engineered in the U.S. but made over seas.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

HillnGullyRider said:


> OK, Thanks for clearing that bit up...
> 
> Now, I do have more questions
> 
> ...


A.) Taiwan 

B.) all the OHVI engines on the XP and XG series are tapered shaft only. many years ago they made straight shaft versions and even toyed around with a snow engine but Generac shelved these long ago. (except for a few larger model engines 27hp and larger that are used on some lawn mowers have a straight shaft.)
Also, somewhere in the back of the facility is a very nice early 2000's Ariens snow blower with one of the 410cc Generac snow engines. awesome machine.

C.) unfortunately not currently

D.) Nikki 
E.) I am a little unclear of the exact history of the founding engines but there was a joint venture very early on with a company from Nagano Japan. Generac built their Whitewater facility in 1998 and engines have been made there ever since.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I got that 33HP engine on the 17,000 watt. where is that made.



Whitewater, WI. Great machine you have there! just like the Brothers!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> Whitewater, WI. Great machine you have there! just like the Brothers!


 that is GOOD. it is by no means quite though.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> that is GOOD. it is by no means quite though.


Hah! yeah you are right about that! really designed as a large jobsite "portable" portable in quotes as it is huge.
Really no way to make a 33hp air cooled engine with no enclosure quiet though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> Hah! yeah you are right about that! really designed as a large jobsite "portable" portable in quotes as it is huge.
> Really no way to make a 33hp air cooled engine with no enclosure quiet though.


 I got it to run my house here when we lose power for days on end.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

HillnGullyRider said:


> * Portable Generator FAQs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HillnGullyRider - I would love to see a photo or two of the blower with the Generac GN engine if you have time...I would share it with Corporate


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

A.) I was going to guess Hecho in Mejico, keeping with the American theme and all

B.) Bummer, how hard could it be to produce two cranks?..... Is that Ariens for Sale ?

C.) Bummer

D.) Nikki ...Interesting

E.) My carb is also a Nikki on the GN220...Is it possible the design was carried over for the 216CC? could the parts be cross compatible? In other words, could a 216cc flywheel and starter work on a old 220?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Buttchet said:


> HillnGullyRider - I would love to see a photo or two of the blower with the Generac GN engine if you have time...I would share it with Corporate


It's buried in the shed right now, but when It thaws I'll get you a pic.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I wish it was! I have asked many times to buy that Ariens for sure!

Yeah, they used to make the two different cranks but quit doing so. I would sure love for them to start again so I could use them on my snowblowers

I'll look into the carb question Monday when I get back to the office.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Buttchet said:


> HillnGullyRider - I would love to see a photo or two of the blower with the Generac GN engine if you have time...I would share it with Corporate


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

THanks Shryp!
yep, those videos are of me and the Bolens I put a Generac engine on. However, it is one from our current pressure washer lineup that is made by Loncin and not our premium Generac USA made engines. 
420cc with a 3/4" crank shaft. has worked great though for the past 3 years


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

O.P. anything made in another country can be called made in America.
All it takes is for it to be inspected on American soil.
A. a product is designed and the entire product outsourced to another country, they manufacture it then ship it back to the U.S. then a worker inspects the items and sends it to be packaged and sold with the MADE IN AMERICA tag.

B. a product is manufactured and shipped in pieces to the U.S. then assembled and sold as MADE IN AMERICA. 

C. a product is manufactured here in the U.S with some parts from China, sold made in America.

D. this one the corps are trying the hardest to get away with
a product 100% designed/manufactured/assembled& all the final packaging in another country, shipped to us and sold as made in America.
their reasoning for the MADE IN AMERICA is that its American workers at their warehouses handle the products

I found out all this was going on back in 2004 surfing the machinist's forum


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Kharnn said:


> O.P. anything made in another country can be called made in America.
> All it takes is for it to be inspected on American soil.
> A. a product is designed and the entire product outsourced to another country, they manufacture it then ship it back to the U.S. then a worker inspects the items and sends it to be packaged and sold with the MADE IN AMERICA tag.
> 
> ...



Percentage of content from U.S. plays a big role in when you can use Made in America (not sure how it was years ago but that is the way it is now.) And of course final assembly. things written on some forums greatly simplify many complex topics.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes Kharnn I know, hence my skepticism. I know the environmental protection agency has killed off the foundries. So If it ain't cast in the US, there is a good clue it's going to be a foreign creature. The carbs are the next clue. Is any manufacturer still casting carbs in the US? Honda maybe?... Here is what passes for a USA made motor nowaday:
460cc Go Kart Racing Engine - Barebones Builder Kit

See, you too can be a small engine manufacturer, You don't even need a stinkin badge.


----------



## Sasablad (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the information related to generator FAQ's and they cleared most of my queries.


----------

